# How many books do you read at the same time?



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you read one or more books at the same time? I'm looking forward to be able to read different books at the same time and still be able to have them at one place!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Before Kindle I never read more than one book at a time.  Now it's pretty common for me to have three in progress.  IMO it's one of the best things about e-readers.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I only read two books at a time - 1 fiction and 1 non-fiction.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Usually just one fiction title at a time...  and I have study aids that I refer to as needed.  It is fun flipping between non fiction and fiction AND studying.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of four books:
An audiobook, an easy-read sci-fi,
A long, easy-read classic, and
The experimental book, _Finnegans Wake_.

Which book I spend my time on depends on my mood and situation. If I'm driving or feeding my daughter, the Audiobook is choice. If I've had a busy week at work or on my thesis, one of the middle options is best. On vacation... or light weeks, I'll turn to FW.

I'll also be in the middle of a few non-fiction books at any given time... there's only so much "Cisco Press" I can take.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the only hereditary book thing I didn't get from my parents. They were both multi-book readers (one by the chair, one by the bed, for my mom one in the kitchen) and I just can't (I've tried) do it. I think Ann does tho...

Strange


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually only have one going at a time. If I had more than one going at a time I would probably get the people in the stories confused! Sometimes I will have a non-fiction book going while I'm reading a fiction book also, but that's a little easier. I don't know how people can keep multiple fiction books straight.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess I'm just a linear thinker, I usually read just one book at a time!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have always had a book in each room of the house. And one in my purse/ bookbag. And one at work (to model reading during silent reading time, of course  ). I still do all of this, but now I usually have at least one or two on my Kindle as well.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

The Kindle is great for keeping different kinds of writing at hand - fiction, nonfiction, newspapers, blogs, etc.

Usually I read one novel at a time, but right now I'm reading THE HELP and A IS FOR ALIBI and it's working great - depends on my mood and the length of time I have to read.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I read 2 or 3 at a time. Usually an easy read along with a deeper one. When the kids are home I can read one I don't need to put much thought into so that works for me. I try not to read 2 similar books at the same time so I don't get confused. 

Melissa


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I usually read only one book at a time, however, there are times when I do have two or even three in the reads and it seems to become more common for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can be reading more than one at a time, though I didn't as often before Kindle. I might have one at work and one at home, and I used to keep one in the car just in case I got stuck somewhere.

With Kindle, I _always_ have it with me so I usually just keep reading the one. But I do have one that I started on the DX that I'm working through. And I have some paper books that need reading, so I keep one of those by my bed. So, right now, I guess 3 ongoing. Plus I read the newspaper and several daily blogs on my DX.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I have always read several books at a time. Since I got my Kindle, I'm reading even more books at one time. It is rare now for me to stick with one book all the way through, without interrupting it with the reading of other books, maybe about 1 in 10. That's when I know it's a _really_ good book. 

N


----------



## jezthepuff (Dec 28, 2009)

I usually have at least two going, sometimes three or four.  Typically, I'm reading one or two (either Kindle or paper) and I am listening to one on audio.  Keeps life interesting!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I can only read one book at a time.  My attention span won't allow for any more than that.  I'm also finding that as I get older, if there are too many characters in a book I have a hard time keeping them straight.  Uggghhh, getting old....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

One.  Old or young, dead tree or kindle.. one at a time.  I do read the newspaper daily and some magazines too.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I just read one book at a time, otherwise I forget who is who and lose the flow of the book


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Depends on the book, but I have read 3-4 books at a time all my life. Of course there are occasions when I get pulled into one so deeply the others sit by the wayside LOL


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I guess most of the time I have at least two books being actively read: one serious and/or deep book that requires some concentration and one just-for-fun book when I need something that requires less commitment on my part.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I read two or three at a time, usually a classic and a current novel or two...


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I tend to read one book at a time, but unless it is a short story collection, I will finish the book in one sitting.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Until a few months ago I was a one book at a time reader.  Then I started on audio books in the car, then I added a second Kindle or paper book.  I don't know where this is going to end....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually three.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Too many too list here, but I keep track at home. I found so many books that I wanted to try & it's so easy to read more than 1 on the Kindle. There are some books, nonfiction, that I'm only interested in reading a little at a time. Others, faster. I am now starting to develop a system. I alternate my series books at night, so 1 night, it's 1 book, the next night it's another book. Mainly, it's 4 or 5 of them. I am also reading 2-3 DTB's. Now, about at least 2 times a week & at work/car when the temps's go below 32 degrees. Then, the Kindle stays home. During the day, I read & have the Kindle read to me. I'm now trying to get the older free books that I had downloaded to my K1 to my K2, that I haven't read yet. I have at least 2 going, because sometimes when I have the tts on, & they are talking about sex, it can get embarrassing if others are around. Then, I switch to the safer book. Read the sex parts. Go back to the tts again after. I also read on my iPod Touch. Either it's a book that I started on the Kindle, & want to finish, or it's a book with alot of sex scenes or romance that I can tap through quickly. I also keep a list of books & loc's on a card in a cardholder that I got at Levenger. It's small & I keep that in my pocketbook. Before the Kindle, I never read so many books at 1 time. It was maybe 1 or 2 fiction & the nonfiction books - it depended on if I was doing research. If not, it was maybe 1 to 2 books at a time.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

That's quite a system!


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I can only read one at a time... if I tried more I would probably get plots and characters confused!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not very talented, I guess.  I can only read one book at a time


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

robjond said:


> I'm not very talented, I guess. I can only read one book at a time


Technically speaking, I suspect none of us ever reads more than one at a time, just like a single CPU computer never really ever runs two programs at a time: it actually switches between programs over and over (albeit very quickly). So the real question is, how many books do you read concurrently.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Technically speaking, I suspect none of us ever reads more than one at a time, just like a single CPU computer never really ever runs two programs at a time: it actually switches between programs over and over (albeit very quickly). So the real question is, how many books do you read concurrently.


lol


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I never use to read more than one book at a time before I had my Kindle. Now I have a few books or series that I read at a time.


----------

